# Router Behind DECA Cloud



## mashandhogan (Dec 21, 2010)

I just placed a router to use as a Wireless Access Point (secondary wireless network) Behind my DECA Cloud. My Layout to the Access Point is DECA Cloud-->DECA Adapter--> Belkin Router-->R22

Has anyone had problems


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

This is a bit out of my knowledge base, but it would seem simpler to use the wireless CCK, which has a Wireless Access Point mode.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

mashandhogan said:


> I just placed a router to use as a Wireless Access Point (secondary wireless network) Behind my DECA Cloud. My Layout to the Access Point is DECA Cloud-->DECA Adapter--> Belkin Router-->R22
> 
> Has anyone had problems


Is your R22 not connected via DECA or are you placing the access point behind the R22? Can you place the access point by the primary router instead? Right now your MRV traffic is flowing through the access point to the R22.


----------



## mashandhogan (Dec 21, 2010)

dsw2112 said:


> Is your R22 not connected via DECA or are you placing the access point behind the R22? Can you place the access point by the primary router instead? Right now your MRV traffic is flowing through the access point to the R22.


The MRV traffic appears to be fine. I put the most maximum load on the DECA Cloud to test it and it held.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

mashandhogan said:


> The MRV traffic appears to be fine. I put the most maximum load on the DECA Cloud to test it and it held.


OK;

But why is the R22 outside the DECA cloud and connected by WiFi to the router then into the DECA cloud to begin with?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

HoTat2 said:


> But why is the R22 outside the DECA cloud and connected by WiFi to the router then into the DECA cloud to begin with?


Because the DECA adapter is now being used to connect the WAP (and its clients) to the LAN instead of the R22 alone?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

harsh said:


> Because the DECA adapter is now being used to connect the WAP (and its clients) to the LAN instead of the R22 alone?


To be honest I'm still confused by some parts of the OP's setup here regarding the R22;

And how (and why) is a DECA dongle being used to connect a WAP?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> To be honest I'm still confused by some parts of the OP's setup here regarding the R22;
> 
> And how (and why) is a DECA dongle being used to connect a WAP?


You're not alone, but I'd guess this is to increase the wireless coverage, leveraging the DECA network.
The Wireless BB DECA, as I suggested earlier, seems like it would be ideal for this, since it would be ethernet to the R22, a WAP, and connected to the DECA, so the best of everything.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> You're not alone, but I'd guess this is to increase the wireless coverage, leveraging the DECA network.


I'm gonna guess you're correct here.

The OP should probably chime in regarding the rationalle for the WAP placement. If it can be placed elsewhere it probably should be. Especially if they're expecting D* to support the DECA setup.


----------



## mashandhogan (Dec 21, 2010)

The Ethernet from the DECA dongle goes to the Belkin, and then another ethernet cord connects the R22 to the Belkin


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

mashandhogan said:


> The Ethernet from the DECA dongle goes to the Belkin, and then another ethernet cord connects the R22 to the Belkin


In this case the "why" would be as important as the "how." Is there a reason the WAP was placed between the DECA and the R22, and not elsewhere?


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

To the OP: your setup should work fine. In my bedroom, a WRT54G is connected to DECA, and an HR23 and and a PS3 are connected to the WRT54G. In addition to those devices getting their Internet access that way, the WRT54G also extends my wireless network. I plan on also connecting another router/access point to DECA in my shed, which will further extend the range of my wireless network.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Just make sure you turn of the Belkin Router's DHCP and use it in WAP/switch mode only. You don't want it giving the R22 an IP address.

Otherwise, other than it not being a supported configuration, it will work fine.


----------

